# new avatar descriptions



## a1Matt (12 Mar 2009)

I just noticed the descriptions under the avatars have changed.

I like 'em   

One day I may grow up from a sturdy stem soldier into a glosso carpet guru!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (12 Mar 2009)

Haa 

Is there a table somewhere saying how many posts you need to become a whatever? e.g. how many posts you need to become a sturdy stem soldier etc? Maybe thats an idea to put up somewhere?


----------



## a1Matt (12 Mar 2009)

after having a quick look around I would guess you get sturdy status after 500 posts, and your Guru greatness (I am not worthy Thomas   ) kicked in at 1000 posts.


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Mar 2009)

Ace 

I think I'm a glosso guru... let's see...


----------



## Themuleous (12 Mar 2009)

Well spotted  thinks its good as the last ones were set quite low.  Its a good sign of the kind of traffic the forum is getting. 

Sam


----------



## a1Matt (12 Mar 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Well spotted  thinks its good as the last ones were set quite low.  Its a good sign of the kind of traffic the forum is getting.
> 
> Sam



Well said.

I just had a look at the members list and we are over the 2000 mark! Interestingly over half of them have not made any posts. I guess that is quite normal, I myself go to plenty of forums and just read and read without posting.


----------



## TLH (12 Mar 2009)

That may have to do with the fact that everything is hidden till you sign up. Otherwise they'd just read and never bother to join.

I'm a 'borrowed cutting' apparently. I wonder when I'll have to be given back?


----------



## Garuf (12 Mar 2009)

Oh yeah!
Not that I'm that big a fan of glosso though, such a weed!


----------



## Egmel (12 Mar 2009)

Oooh what am I?!
*Edit - cool, sturdy stem soldier


----------



## Superman (12 Mar 2009)

As least we're not having a post race like on some forums....


----------



## Garuf (12 Mar 2009)

There was one many moons ago, I was glad that died out. I wonder what the highest level is, there's gotta be something better than glosso grower?


----------



## a1Matt (12 Mar 2009)

I reckon Glosso Grower is the top one.  Those with over 2000 posts are still glosso growers.  If there was another one that is where I reckon it would take effect.


----------



## Ed Seeley (12 Mar 2009)

I reckon it's a lot better if you lot figure out the boundaries than if we just told you!


----------



## gratts (12 Mar 2009)

0-99 = Borrowed Cutting
100-199 = Hornwort handfull
200-499 = Riccia round-up
500-999 = Sturdy stem soldier
1000+ = Glosso carpet guru

Am I close? 

I reckon anybody with 0 posts should be ranked as some sort of algae..that'll get 'em posting!


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Mar 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> 0-99 = Borrowed Cutting
> 100-199 = Hornwort handfull
> 200-499 = Riccia round-up
> 500-999 = Sturdy stem soldier
> ...



lol, which algae is worst though....


----------



## a1Matt (14 Mar 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> gratts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.... sticking with the illiterative theme... awful algae   

Only problem is, as you only see the descriptions next to a users posts, so if it was set to 0 you would never see it!
If you set it to 1 then the person makes their first post and gets insulted


----------



## a1Matt (15 Mar 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> 0-99 = Borrowed Cutting
> 100-199 = Hornwort handfull
> 200-499 = Riccia round-up
> 500-999 = Sturdy stem soldier
> 1000+ = Glosso carpet guru


2000+ Nesaea ninja

Now we've got ninjas on the forum as well!  Fantastic.


----------

